# Ads on the right side of the page



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi All,

Anyone know how to delete the ads on the right side of the page -- pop-ups are seriously really annoying!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I noticed this too... It is a bit annoying.. but not a huge deal and I can deal with them....


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been on plenty of boards with ads, so not a big issue, but I really wish they were smaller!! They're taking up half the screen. :/


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I thought I was out of it that maybe I hadn't noticed them before. Yes other sites have them, but they are kind of annoying - does anyone know why they are there now, or how to keep the whole side minimized??


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya not crazy about that. It really takes away from the board.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

While it's a pain in the arse, it keeps us from having to PAY to be here. I can easily overlook em.

Occasionally there will be something of interest there as well.

Bob


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*coughadblockcough*


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I hate them, but we will get use to them


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gosh it just started today with me. When they came up on my user page to check email I complained but to no avail.
Now I can ignore all the riff raff & flashing lights.
Arkie makes a good point. "It keeps us from having to PAY to be here."


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ya but when using mobile it really makes it small (the board)


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I hate the ads too, but least no videos. I have satellite Internet and have a specific amount of usage allowed to me. once used up I get kicked off and then I cannot work. So it is an issue for me.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

There should be a way to move them to the bottom. I hate them on the side.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

i accidently click on them when i am going to the slide bar to move down the page - totally annoying!


----------



## ForumTech (Sep 10, 2012)

Should be resolved now. Platform issue.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWESOME!!! Thank you so much :hug:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you thank you thank you !!!!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you very much!!!! It was really messing up the viewing on the iPad. Lol Thank you!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, thank you


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Yay! Beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I hate to complain but... The ads just showed up for me and *eek* yeah it is rather annoying! Some of the ads are downright inappropriate too, which does make me a bit hesitant to keep coming back to TGS.  I hadn't seen them when everyone else was talking about them; they only just now showed up!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, they just showed up for me again too Goat Song. I'll be spending less time here in future


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

As a fellow web site owner (6 actually) I can tell you that it costs a great deal of money in storage and bandwidth charges to keep a popular site running. To that end, I don't mind an ad or two.

Thanks Goat Spot for this wonderful resource!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Follow the instructions here:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f195/disabling-sidebar-135884/


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Linz! That worked! Phew!


----------

